# i need help with my piki-art html



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

i hope some body can help me with a problem with my piki-art website..
i have added a html code from my google adsence account. and i placed in the wrong part of my administer store..and it changed the webpage set up ..
i need some help changing back to the original settings 

colin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you already talked to pikiware themselves? It may be something they could do for you.


----------



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

i contacted them yesterday and today .. via this website also my own website ..
they just seem to be taking ages to reply :
times money so they say ...


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Colin, in the Pikiware system when you are changing the html there's a check box than you can click which will re-set the system back to its default settings. It can be found on the page which you were trying to customize. Also if you need more help with correct html settings go to www.w3schools.com its a great tool and most importantly its free


----------



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for your help.. but i cant find the page i changed it on 
... the problem is if anyone goes to the add to cart button ,, then there are 4 steps to complete the purchase.. but it wount allow the buyer beyond step 1..
i know its not my laptop.. because it does the same on my pc...
also it shows the 4 steps in a bright pink strip across the webpage...

<----- not sure if i am allowed to show my web address here ..


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

PM me your website and I'll take a look and see if I can't help fix your problem


----------

